# Creative Test



## The Realm Wanderer (Jun 7, 2011)

So, I thought it might be fun to see just how creative this community of writers really is. As such, I figured I'd create this thread and invite you all to write a quote or few that you, yourselves have thought up.
You may know that Starconstant created a "favourite quotes" thread a while back but that was limtied to your favourites of other people, not your own.
Therefore, everyone get your fingers on the keyboard and show your wit, your humour, maybe just your outlook on life. Just write something interesting enough that it could be repeated if you ever made it big and got published 
I look forward to reading them all. ANDDDD...GO!


----------



## Derin (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a bad feeling about this thread.

"Some people are born great, some achieve greatness, and some spend their whole lives waiting for greatness to be thrust upon them."

And from one of my stories: "I hate adventure. Too often, 'adventure' means 'no running hot water'."


----------



## The Realm Wanderer (Jun 8, 2011)

Haha, why the bad feeling then eh??
I like your first one. Made me smile.
Here's my addition:
"Life is like writing; tearing up draft after draft in the pursuit of perfection.
One can only hope when it’s finished, what you wrote is deemed worth reading."
Now c'mon people. Don't be shy, get submitting your quotes!


----------



## balthore (Jun 8, 2011)

Love the idea for this.

My squishiest line ever used...

"I am but a mortal man.  What do I know of the heart of an angel?" (One man looking at his new wife while talking to his best friend.)

One of my fav exchanges...

"What do you mean no weapons?  How are we supposed to defend ourselves?"

"You could always scowl them to death!"


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (Jun 9, 2011)

Death is not the end. It cannot hope to be. No mere cessation of existence can extinguish the wonders which prowl men's dreams.


----------



## Digital_Fey (Jun 12, 2011)

"There are no villains in this story, only fools and madmen." (It seemed profound at the time...)


----------



## The Realm Wanderer (Jun 12, 2011)

Liking them so far, keep 'em coming. Yours in particular Fey


----------



## Chilari (Jun 15, 2011)

A little exchange I was thinking of having at the end of the novel I'm currently working on, though it might not end up happening becuase I'm thinking of changing the story. It's not exactly witty, but ti does say something about the characters' relationship and Seris's outlook on life.

"What about you?" Karn asked. "Where will you go?"
"I don't know," Seris admitted.
"You could come with me," Karn suggested.
Seris looked at him. He looked tired, or ill. His face had a grey tinge to it and there were dark rings under his eyes. Seris shook her head.
"You've got nowhere else to go," Karn pointed out.
Seris tilted her head and smiled. "There's a whole wide world out there," she said. "I've got plenty of places to go."


----------



## Fodwocket (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice quotes everyone ^_^

Off the top of my head I found it hard to come up with things that make any sense out of context, but could be just cause my mind is a bit blank right now.  However after asking a few people they all suggested the same thing (and it was also what popped into my mind).  It's not a profound quote at all, just something silly that it might amuse people to reference, and it seems to have stuck in people's minds.

'I'd like to inquire about the lack of peanuts in my bowl.'

That is all.  No context for you.

Another quote from the same character:

'Wouldn't you rather an honest bastard than a romantic liar?'


----------



## The Realm Wanderer (Jun 30, 2011)

Keep them coming people. I find it horrifying that only 6 have shared their brilliance on this thread lol
C'mon, we're writers after all. So get writing! 

Here's another addition by me:
-----------------------------
*Life is a gift, not a burden.
Some get their gifts taken from them.
A few too many squander them.
There are even those who reject them when angry or sad.
But most…most have not yet come to realise how great a gift they’ve been given.
For they concern themselves too much with the package it came it.
Forget the wrapping; that can be torn off and discarded.
If all you have to offer the world is a smile and a good heart, the gift was not wasted on you.
Life is far too rare a thing to be seen as a chain, restraining you against your will.
It is a gift, and thus should be treated as such.*


----------



## Donny Bruso (Jul 4, 2011)

Probably my favorite line of dialogue I've written:

“Could you just shoot me now?” Kate asked, sarcasm dripping from her words. “You said you would make it quick, and drowning in your self-righteousness is taking too long.”


----------



## The Realm Wanderer (Jul 5, 2011)

I like that Donny, a lot actually  Keep 'em coming.
Here's the third and final one from me.
I was literally just writing some plot outlines for a new story idea and thought of a line one of my main antagonists would use.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*For an artist to paint a masterpiece, they first need a clean canvas.*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I suppose that in itself could be used as a random quote and let the reader of it decide what they wish it to mean, but I intend for it to be part of a conversation between the villain and hero where the villain is explaining why he is destroying worlds. (He believes in a prophecy that states the gods will create new worlds and start afresh when the galaxy is rid of all old planets).


----------



## Dante Sawyer (Jul 5, 2011)

Here are some of my favorites...
"But one’s destiny, and in turn purpose, is never chosen.  It is given.  It is written.  But the fate of the one sent upon it (or condemned to it) is left to the one, for it is the choices of one that sculpt the world, and send ripples through time."

"You met my father, but there comes a point where others who bear your same burden become no more help than your own thoughts.  It’s like an AA meeting were everyone’s drinking."

"She felt him put his arm around her, and she shivered in the touch of his embrace.
That was enough for her in that moment.
Perhaps for all moments."

Oh and thanks for making this thread Realm Wanderer.  Great idea!


----------



## Dr.Dorkness (Jul 6, 2011)

From a character named Sid, who is a mage that studies worldly things from the most uncommon and cruel things, to the most common and borring:

"A writer writes what a writer writes, but is what the writer writes what the writer has writen? Like the scribe scribbles what the scribe scribbled?"


----------



## Ravana (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh, my. I actually keep a separate file for when I come up with lines I like. (Well, actually, I keep _eight_, based on category and length. I'll stick to the one that's all quick-hitters.) Let's see.…

"Thinking beings are the only thing standing between the universe and predestination."
"When in doubt–good."
"Slippery slopes slide both ways."
"What you believe in ultimately does not matter half as much as what believes in _you_."
"Discrimination does not have gears. 'Reverse' discrimination is still discrimination."
"Friendship should rest on firmer grounds than shared antipathy. The enemy of my enemy may be _convenient_.…"
"God does not bet on sporting events."
"You’re not too drunk if there’s still some in the bottle. You _are_ too drunk if you can’t tell whether there is or not."
"Deconstruction was a practical joke that no one got."
"While I was nonplussed, at least I wasn’t minused."
"The bitch get bitcher while the whore get whorer."
"History doesn’t like to repeat itself. So it speaks louder each time it’s forced to."
"Body gone to hell, mind going, soul to follow."
"Insanity comes from asking 'Why?' too often and getting too many unsatisfactory answers."
"It doesn’t bother me so much that my mind is going; I just wish it’d leave a forwarding address."


----------



## mudart (Jul 7, 2011)

If you knew your destiny, you'd become a used car salesman.


----------



## Donny Bruso (Jul 7, 2011)

"Forest Town? How long did it take them to come up with that. What did they name the city gates? In and Out?"


----------



## The Realm Wanderer (Jul 7, 2011)

All are great so far. Keep coming back and tossing more up when you think of one 
Ravana, I particularly like this one of yours:
_"History doesn’t like to repeat itself. So it speaks louder each time it’s forced to."_
I could easily see one of my own characters saying something like that.


----------



## Ravana (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you. That's one of my favorites, too. Along with the final two on the list. Most, of course, are the sort of things one might use in conversation, rather than in a story… still, stories have conversations, too, so they might creep into something I write some day.


----------



## Map the Dragon (Jul 8, 2011)

My favorite character to listen to is Map, a talking dragon my published novel. Map is a sarcastic ass. I'll go find some good quotes of his when I get home (he has many long diatribes that demonstrate a lot about his character). But, my favorite is this. He doesn't quite get along with a minotaur in the book named Sateb. The two are contantly bickering and their personalities are polar opposties. Map is always insulting Sateb. At one point, he leans over to the stark white minotaur and says,

"Moooooo."


----------



## Meg the Healer (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't really have any quick one liners. Mine are generally between two or three characters. My favorite one though is between two friends:

Joel and Thomas were practicing their archery. Thomas pulled back another arrow and said, "You know, Joel, they say that which doesn't kill you ultimately makes you stronger." He released the string and the arrow zipped thru the air and went just left of the center target.
Joel lifted his bow and pulled back another arrow. "That's ridiculous." He fired the arrow. It hit the center target. "If I let you shoot me with an arrow and it makes me lose function in my arm, how exactly does that make me stronger?"
Thomas fired his next arrow and split Joel's. "Because it didn't kill you."
"But I've lost all function in my arm." He fired another arrow and it went right of center.
"Then maybe you shouldn't be letting me shoot you with arrows," he replied splitting Joel's arrow again.


----------



## Helbrecht (Jul 8, 2011)

Here's omething that just cropped up in what I'm writing at the moment. 

_"A man may only be called wise when surrounded by those who are not."_

It's meant to be a proverb of sorts in my scholarly-looking MC's culture. After being addressed by a pair of thugs as a "wise man" based on his appearance and subsequently told to do the "wise thing" and back off before they do him some harm, he goads them into attacking, puts them on the floor and quotes the proverb by way of mockery. 

I don't think it's terribly clever, and I'm sure I've done better, but that's all I can remember at the moment.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok I want to play too..... 
Thanks, I loved reading all of these, and guessing the context and characters was half of the fun!


   “Insult my dress, my wealth, my manhood all you like; I know exactly who and what I am.  But, there will come a time when you too will have to come to terms with who and what you are.  Will you be be so content with your own truth?”


----------



## Meg the Healer (Jul 12, 2011)

I came across another one last night that I liked.

"Because this isn't a romance, Thomas," Morpheus scowled. "You two aren't going to live happily ever after and ride off into the damn sunset. This is the next day, when the sun came up."


----------



## ASMA.G.ABORROB (Jul 12, 2011)

hope you like it
 " life is like a building ,a building is   impossible to be  built with out blocks and life is impossible to be built with out talented people"


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Jul 14, 2011)

“Lately my mind is like an upside-down sliding board.  Pointless, weird, and potentially dangerous.”


----------



## Theankh (Jul 18, 2011)

This is a great idea for a thread  my contribution:

_‘What were you arrested for?’ He asked. Adrianna glanced at him.
‘Which time?’
‘Sorry?’
‘Which time? I’ve been arrested nineteen times. Twenty-four if you count a citizen’s arrest. Which I don’t. Any fool can grab you by the arm and tell you to come quietly.’ She said. Will gaped at her, almost dropping the reins._


----------



## Meg the Healer (Jul 18, 2011)

Another contribution:

"You know she's the reason why the Heaven Gates closed, right?" Michael asked.
"Really? How did she manage _that_?"
"I think she said it had something to do with enchanted fruit and gullible mortals."

Oh and something I came up that has nothing to do with anything I'm working on.
"I may not have a six-pack, but my one-pack will do me fine." 
I replied, "There's no such thing as a one-pack; they call that a flotation device."


----------



## Deborah Dalton (Jul 21, 2011)

“I’ve seen bravery and cowardice. I’ve come to know who a coward is. It is someone who runs away from something that he can overcome."

From my first book.


----------



## Donny Bruso (Jul 23, 2011)

"Wow, I can feel the love in here..."
"What does it feel like?"
"Feels like a two by four swung at the back of your head."


----------



## Dante Sawyer (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh, I have one more...
"The greatest liar should appear to be the most honest person you know."


----------



## AlissaTheFox (Aug 8, 2011)

"Is it alive?" "No" "You sure?*pokes it* "Nope"


----------



## Torby (Aug 24, 2011)

I like the norwegian phrase that translates "the wise man thinks what he can do today and puts off untyill tomorrow so he can have a lazy day."


----------



## AnotherGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

"I am not an alcoholic I am just Irish"

 “Death brings us closer to our memories, Funerals pollute those memories, which is why we are cremating him then shaking his ashes out of a giant salt shaker like urn anything else would be disrespectful to his memory.”

“Hey look that urn floats we can soak it in lighter fluid then shoot arrows at it”

“Do not regret anything learn from it, if you regret it, it will govern your life, if you learn from it you gain wisdom, If messed up enough to have lots of wisdom, but I have the other issue repeating my mistakes before I learn from them.”


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Sep 8, 2011)

"Life is about enjoying yourself, why would you waste it doing something you hate?"


----------



## mythique890 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not profound or witty.  This is the best I could find for now.  


“Roll up my jeans,” she said.  “I don’t want the hems getting all ratty just because I’m generous and you’re short.”


----------



## Bass_Thunder37 (Sep 12, 2011)

Kassidus laughed, fiddling with his necklace.
"Tell me something Michael," He hissed happily "If everybody loves you so much, then why are you alone? In your greatest time of need, why arent the people who love you here, helping you? Because they don't love you. This world has no love. Everybody hates everybody else. Have you seen it in their eyes? That look of rage, that always appears on anyone's face when you stand in their way? The same look is used for hatred. When you stand in another person's way, they don't care if they're your own flesh and blood, they will fill with hatred, and strike you down. Well, not necessarily. Everybody wants to be on top of the world. Over everybody else. And they would bring you down in a heartbeat. They don't love you. They hate you. They want to be the greatest, and will take you down, regardless of who you are, and what you mean to-" Blood spurted forth from Kassidus' mouth. He peered down at his stomach as Michael pulled his blade from within it. 
"Get out of my way." Michael grabbed the wicked king's dagger. He plunged it through Kassidus' forehead. He pulled the necklace from 'round his lifeless throat, and placed it on his own. He calmly darted to the exit. He pushed open the door, turning back with a smile.
"Monologues will always kill you. Especially when they suck."


----------



## Xanados (Sep 12, 2011)

This place oozes of pseudo-intellectualism. Just kidding, carry on


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Sep 15, 2011)

@Xanados: I think you might be right, ha! I'm not sure how creative writing a few lines of witty dialogue is, when you have an unlimited amount of time to perfect it. Still, I guess that's the beauty of writing!


----------



## Meg the Healer (Sep 15, 2011)

Donny Bruso said:


> "Wow, I can feel the love in here..."
> "What does it feel like?"
> "Feels like a two by four swung at the back of your head."



That is just hysterical!


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 26, 2011)

From my WIP:

"I don't like to argue.  I'll only lose.  But my sword always wins.  That's why I fight."-- Serg


----------



## OrionDarkwood (Dec 30, 2011)

A quote from a friend - "If nothing else you have the talent of no matter how hard you knocked to the ground or how many people tell you to just stay down. You get up spitting blood ready for another round"


----------



## Neurosis (Dec 31, 2011)

"Its name was once a handful of elegant syllables thrown to the perennial sky to come fluttering down in helpless cadences"

"The future seeps into the world gradually – a bubbling spring leaking through cracks in the present, spilling slowly and inexorably like blood from inconceivable veins – but in the dark dusty halls of the abandoned council chambers it had run dry amid the damp smells of entropic decay, and darkness."


----------



## Caged Maiden (Feb 15, 2012)

A renowned priestess to her son, an aspiring holy knight:

     “I’ve always tried to teach my children as I’ve taught my students; to search out the truth in the world.  To see the world as it really is and to love it for that.”
     “You have veered from my teaching, Son.  Your ideas of spiritual purity have crossed the line into some sort of fanaticism, I’m afraid.  And remember Cedrick who I am as I tell you this: a fanatic is not a wise man.  A fanatic is a man who believes in something so strongly, that he closes his eyes to all other possibilities.  No amount of information nor contrary evidence can reveal the truth to him.”


----------



## San Cidolfus (Feb 16, 2012)

"Getting set on fire has a funny way of rearranging a man's priorities."

"Never pick a fight with anything that craps bigger than you."

"All I ever got from women was a broken heart and an empty wallet.  Guess which one still bothers me."

"A well-greased halfling can fit anywhere."

"I don't regret anything; that's why I'm an alcoholic."


----------



## myrddin173 (Feb 16, 2012)

This isn't really something I wrote, but I did say it and might use it in a story someday.

Girl in my Theater class to the professor - "Thank you for saying I'm a good actor. "

Me - "I think you mean actress... Unless you're a reeeaaaally good actor."


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 16, 2012)

"A King takes what he wants, but one day will give it all back."
"Out the ashes I was born, and once I'm done with this world, then to the ashes I will return."
"Tell me then Father, how can a man know joy without sorrow? Relief without pain? Love without hate? Life without death..."
"You ask me why I do these things to you. The answer is quiet obvious. I'm bored..."


----------



## Corvus (Feb 27, 2012)

"Knowledge is memorizing facts. Any idiot can do it. Wisdom on the other hand is the ability to utilize those facts in a productive and imaginative way."

  "There are no stupid questions. Only stupid people to arrogant to ask them!"

Boat are from my MC who is a scholar and has a bad habit of insulting people at random.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Mar 1, 2012)

"Women only leave you with a broken heart."
"True, but that's why the gods invented beer, to heal mens' hearts."


----------



## Devor (Mar 1, 2012)

"Collecting your coins for the poor of morals."


----------

